# LINE TsumTsum



## piske (Jul 11, 2017)

Does anyone else play this game? I've been playing it for the past month and a half and I'm obsessed. I'm almost to level 50.

What are your fave Tsums? So far I've really enjoyed the Parade and Beauty & the Beast events. Who do you use to farm coins? Parade Mickey is my best so far.

If anyone is interested in being friends, PM me :>


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

Haha, I'm so sad that no one else plays this game... ;_;


----------



## Corrie (Jul 13, 2017)

I used to but then I got bored and deleted it. It was really cute and amusing for what it was though! My favourite tsum is Marie. I even have a real life tsum of her. C:


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 13, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I used to but then I got bored and deleted it. It was really cute and amusing for what it was though! My favourite tsum is Marie. I even have a real life tsum of her. C:



Same here. It couldn't keep me interested. Marie is also my favorite and I wish I had a real tsum of her! *heart eyes*


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I used to but then I got bored and deleted it. It was really cute and amusing for what it was though! My favourite tsum is Marie. I even have a real life tsum of her. C:





BrinaLouWho said:


> Same here. It couldn't keep me interested. Marie is also my favorite and I wish I had a real tsum of her! *heart eyes*



Aww, you guys think so? I guess in between events it's kinda boring, but it's a really good time killer too lol. Miss Bunny is so cute, I want a real one of her! :>


----------



## izunia (Jul 13, 2017)

I love Tsum Tsum! I still play it a lot. I love the Chip tsum tsum, he's the one that I use every time I play! I'm only at level 34


----------



## piske (Jul 13, 2017)

izunia said:


> I love Tsum Tsum! I still play it a lot. I love the Chip tsum tsum, he's the one that I use every time I play! I'm only at level 34



That's really high! :> wanna be friends in the game?


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

I've never heard of this game but I have some of the plushies actually haha, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> I've never heard of this game but I have some of the plushies actually haha, I'll have to check it out!



I really like it, my sis and I are obsessed  let me know if you join, PM me your LINE username! :>


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2017)

velvete said:


> I really like it, my sis and I are obsessed  let me know if you join, PM me your LINE username! :>



Will do!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2017)

I play it but not obsessively. Working on getting Mrs.Potts right meow but its slow and painful, the 350xp took me a few weeks. I am only level 16. My favorite/best Tsum is the Mad Hatter.


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I play it but not obsessively. Working on getting Mrs.Potts right meow but its slow and painful, the 350xp took me a few weeks. I am only level 16. My favorite/best Tsum is the Mad Hatter.



Mrs. Potts is my new favorite. She is so adorable and the Chip ones she makes are THE CUTEST *_* Good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2017)

velvete said:


> Mrs. Potts is my new favorite. She is so adorable and the Chip ones she makes are THE CUTEST *_* Good luck!



I'm I think three "cards" from unlocking it. Mad Hatter is helping a lot and it's really taking so long because certain steps require the little bonus items to make enough, especially with that 350xp one, I had to use EVERY bonus and I still just barely made it. So it takes me a while to save up the coins to buy the bonuses. But I am just hoping I get this. I only ever clear like the first thing in any event which is usually to get a free happiness box or a fair amount of coins and then I never make it past the next round. So I am just HOPING I make it before the deadline. ^u^


----------



## piske (Jul 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm I think three "cards" from unlocking it. Mad Hatter is helping a lot and it's really taking so long because certain steps require the little bonus items to make enough, especially with that 350xp one, I had to use EVERY bonus and I still just barely made it. So it takes me a while to save up the coins to buy the bonuses. But I am just hoping I get this. I only ever clear like the first thing in any event which is usually to get a free happiness box or a fair amount of coins and then I never make it past the next round. So I am just HOPING I make it before the deadline. ^u^



I think I got her Card 2 or Card 3, I can't remember which one. I hope you get it too, you have about a week! :> If you wanna be friends lmk and I'll PM you my LINE username


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

I think I tried it once? I was glitching out on my iPod though so I deleted it.

Have a bunch of tsum tsums irl though, including star wars ones


----------



## piske (Jul 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> I think I tried it once? I was glitching out on my iPod though so I deleted it.
> 
> Have a bunch of tsum tsums irl though, including star wars ones



Aww, that's too bad, maybe you can try it again  I only have 4 Tsums, but I love them. I have the pastel ones too.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

I have Tsum Tsum's IRL too. I have the plastic ones, I collect them. I love the mystery stack packs where they come with a little place to sit, I'm very good at guessing who is in what pack! 

AND I got Mrs.Potts! By "cards" I meant like the little dishes you have to clear, so I cleared the last of them today. Going to try to get that premium ticket now! And Mrs.Potts is super good, she turns like half the board into chips!


----------



## piske (Jul 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have Tsum Tsum's IRL too. I have the plastic ones, I collect them. I love the mystery stack packs where they come with a little place to sit, I'm very good at guessing who is in what pack!
> 
> AND I got Mrs.Potts! By "cards" I meant like the little dishes you have to clear, so I cleared the last of them today. Going to try to get that premium ticket now! And Mrs.Potts is super good, she turns like half the board into chips!



I got all of the pastel mystery ones except for Golden Winnie the Pooh ;_;

I love Mrs. Potts because she is so adorable and the Chips are too cute too. <3 I finished the main challenge and got the pin, now I'm on the last challenge of the extra card. Can't wait to get that golden pin!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2017)

velvete said:


> I got all of the pastel mystery ones except for Golden Winnie the Pooh ;_;
> 
> I love Mrs. Potts because she is so adorable and the Chips are too cute too. <3 I finished the main challenge and got the pin, now I'm on the last challenge of the extra card. Can't wait to get that golden pin!



I'm trying really hard to get past the 1.75mill part, it's hard as heck for me to break past 1mill!


----------



## piske (Jul 18, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm trying really hard to get past the 1.75mill part, it's hard as heck for me to break past 1mill!



You can do it! I beliEEEve in you!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 20, 2017)

I needed a game to play and you just reminded me that A. this existed and B. I haven't played it yet. Here we gooo...


----------



## piske (Jul 20, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I needed a game to play and you just reminded me that A. this existed and B. I haven't played it yet. Here we gooo...



Haha YAY i hope that you like it! :> If you do, PM me your LINE username and we can be friends!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 21, 2017)

Ah looks like I need to sign up with that separately.

Premium box gave me Rapunzel twice so it clearly wants me to use her. I don't understand how her ability works. "Lets you connect different tsum tsum and clear them". When I use it nothing seems to happen at all and I can't connect anything differently than before.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Ah looks like I need to sign up with that separately.
> 
> Premium box gave me Rapunzel twice so it clearly wants me to use her. I don't understand how her ability works. "Lets you connect different tsum tsum and clear them". When I use it nothing seems to happen at all and I can't connect anything differently than before.



Oh, yeah you do :<

Hmm, I don't have Rapunzel. Usually when I can't figure out how one of the Tsums work I try to google for a YouTube video of it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Ah looks like I need to sign up with that separately.
> 
> Premium box gave me Rapunzel twice so it clearly wants me to use her. I don't understand how her ability works. "Lets you connect different tsum tsum and clear them". When I use it nothing seems to happen at all and I can't connect anything differently than before.



I don't know if you're trying to just use Rapunzel to do it, but you have to match enough of them until the box with her on the bottom lights up yellow, then you can use the skill. You have to "charge" it by matching her Tsums.

ALSO I got Genie in a premium and just tried him out and I LOVE him, his skill is really neat cause it does different things each time, and one of them is AN ULTRA MEGA GIANT TSUM! He takes up like a good 1/4 of the board and it's CRAZY! I also just got to level 20 and the premium ticket I got for that game me Lumiere! So now I am trying to level him up to advance on the card because he give me a character bonus, which I am surprised Mrs.Potts DOES NOT give you a character bonus?


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know if you're trying to just use Rapunzel to do it, but you have to match enough of them until the box with her on the bottom lights up yellow, then you can use the skill. You have to "charge" it by matching her Tsums.
> 
> ALSO I got Genie in a premium and just tried him out and I LOVE him, his skill is really neat cause it does different things each time, and one of them is AN ULTRA MEGA GIANT TSUM! He takes up like a good 1/4 of the board and it's CRAZY! I also just got to level 20 and the premium ticket I got for that game me Lumiere! So now I am trying to level him up to advance on the card because he give me a character bonus, which I am surprised Mrs.Potts DOES NOT give you a character bonus?



Yeah, I also found that strange that Mrs. Potts didn't give you character bonuses. I've been grinding the past few days so I can get the premium boxes while it's lucky time. I ended up getting Gaston but I really, really want Lumiere! ;_; I have Romance Belle and Romance Beast so I just need him now! Also, his little Tsums are so adorable! u.u


----------



## Silversea (Jul 21, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know if you're trying to just use Rapunzel to do it, but you have to match enough of them until the box with her on the bottom lights up yellow, then you can use the skill. You have to "charge" it by matching her Tsums.



It's not that, I can't find out how her ability actually changes the game. What does it mean connect different ones? Can I match a row of multiple different types? Or just two? Or do I match rapunzel with other types? I can't figure out how to make use of it.

I've gone back to using Chip for now.

edit: lol the mission card wants me to get 1 million points in one play, I think I'm way too new for that.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> It's not that, I can't find out how her ability actually changes the game. What does it mean connect different ones? Can I match a row of multiple different types? Or just two? Or do I match rapunzel with other types? I can't figure out how to make use of it.
> 
> I've gone back to using Chip for now.
> 
> edit: lol the mission card wants me to get 1 million points in one play, I think I'm way too new for that.



I think it means you can connect anything in a chain as long as the first and the last Tsums are the same type. At least that's what I am guessing from this video... sorry that I don't know for sure since I don't have her!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 21, 2017)

I've watched that video a few times but it goes so quick I can't tell what is happening 

I guess the current event things are not designed for new players. I won't be able to finish the first card even spending coins.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I've watched that video a few times but it goes so quick I can't tell what is happening
> 
> I guess the current event things are not designed for new players. I won't be able to finish the first card even spending coins.



Hehe it's ok, I had to pause it! It looks like the first Tsum in the connection is Scrump and the last Tsum is Scrump as well - maybe just give it a try? Yeah, the event ends in 2 days. I've been playing for a while and it still took me DAYS to complete. There will be more cool events in the future! :> And when you get to Level 10 you can play Bingo card challenges as well.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 21, 2017)

Ok I worked it out. Basically you have 1 second to match as many icons as you can for a maximum of 14. Any icon included. So it actually seems decent.

edit: but if a chain goes off at the same time you activate it, it cancels it out apparently.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Ok I worked it out. Basically you have 1 second to match as many icons as you can for a maximum of 14. Any icon included. So it actually seems decent.
> 
> edit: but if a chain goes off at the same time you activate it, it cancels it out apparently.



Woo, you figured it out, awesome!  Hmm, interesting... now I really want it to try it out too!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 21, 2017)

Does grinding coins ever get easier? It will take me in the range of 180-200 runs to afford a premium box. That's probably more than a week of playing.


----------



## piske (Jul 21, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Does grinding coins ever get easier? It will take me in the range of 180-200 runs to afford a premium box. That's probably more than a week of playing.



It will once you get better Tsums and as you level up you'll get Premium tickets from time to time!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah I usually waste my money as soon as I earn it, usually spending it on power ups for the game or leveling my Tsums. Lumiere is really cute but I'm not the biggest fan of his skill. I still like Mad Hatter's skill the best since it always gives me bubbles. Been trying to get the Skill bubbles but it's hard to get a chain of 21 without power ups. =[ I doubt I'll finish this card in two days so I don't know why I'm even trying. =[


----------



## Silversea (Jul 28, 2017)

2nd premium box was Lady which helps with coins. I'm now getting 300-500 coins a run instead of 100-200.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 29, 2017)

Finally got Bambi and have two things left to finish this card, one of them is to get 400 coins with Bambi and the other is to get exactly 256 coins. Now here's where I am confused though, so I was using Bambi, with the coin bonus thing, and I got exactly 256 coins and I cheered and was super stoked, but then when I went to the card it hadn't cleared and said instead I made like 300-something coins. So I was like, ok maybe it applied the bonus afterwards? But THEN I played and got like 176 or something in coins, again using the bonus, and went to see what it showed on the card to see so I could see around what percent it was giving me, and it showed that I made 176 coins... so I am confused about it now, because I was devastated that it didn't count the perfect 256 if it is applying the bonus in game, and then why I didn't get a bonus on the other round... cause I know the bonus is times a random percent, but surely zero isn't a percentage you can get, because that would just be a waste of coins to spend on the bonus is the first place? I don't know, maybe it glitched or something, but it was so hard to get perfectly 256 and to not get it was a big bummer.=[


----------



## piske (Jul 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Finally got Bambi and have two things left to finish this card, one of them is to get 400 coins with Bambi and the other is to get exactly 256 coins. Now here's where I am confused though, so I was using Bambi, with the coin bonus thing, and I got exactly 256 coins and I cheered and was super stoked, but then when I went to the card it hadn't cleared and said instead I made like 300-something coins. So I was like, ok maybe it applied the bonus afterwards? But THEN I played and got like 176 or something in coins, again using the bonus, and went to see what it showed on the card to see so I could see around what percent it was giving me, and it showed that I made 176 coins... so I am confused about it now, because I was devastated that it didn't count the perfect 256 if it is applying the bonus in game, and then why I didn't get a bonus on the other round... cause I know the bonus is times a random percent, but surely zero isn't a percentage you can get, because that would just be a waste of coins to spend on the bonus is the first place? I don't know, maybe it glitched or something, but it was so hard to get perfectly 256 and to not get it was a big bummer.=[



Hmm, that is strange... did you have your mytsum meter full at the end and it gave you extra coins? That's a bummer though, sorry to hear that. Those exact coin challenges are SO frustrating. I have two on this card I've been trying to finish for ages; 350 coins exactly with a black tsum and 350 coins exactly with a brown tsum... shoot me. ;_;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2017)

velvete said:


> Hmm, that is strange... did you have your mytsum meter full at the end and it gave you extra coins? That's a bummer though, sorry to hear that. Those exact coin challenges are SO frustrating. I have two on this card I've been trying to finish for ages; 350 coins exactly with a black tsum and 350 coins exactly with a brown tsum... shoot me. ;_;



Nope, no unpopped bubbles and no last bonus. But somehow it didn't register. It's hard because most of my tsums get scores higher than that and then i'll be playing slowly and get like 1-2 coins off but I link some tsums and it jumps right over. So hard to land right on the mark. =[


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Nope, no unpopped bubbles and no last bonus. But somehow it didn't register. It's hard because most of my tsums get scores higher than that and then i'll be playing slowly and get like 1-2 coins off but I link some tsums and it jumps right over. So hard to land right on the mark. =[



Aww, that's a bummer! So weird! I'm sorry... ;_;

I'm excited for the next event, I really want the Dory and Nemo Tsums!


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2017)

I've never tried this game but I love mobile mini games !! I might download it since I'm obsessed with everything disney. Although I don't play tsum tsums, I do have a lineplay account !!


----------



## piske (Aug 1, 2017)

pincheweeb said:


> I've never tried this game but I love mobile mini games !! I might download it since I'm obsessed with everything disney. Although I don't play tsum tsums, I do have a lineplay account !!



You should! It's free to play and all of the Tsums are so cute :>


----------



## Soraru (Aug 3, 2017)

i havent touched that game in a year. but i remember my favorite tsum that i use alot for the best score is maleficent.


----------



## piske (Aug 3, 2017)

Soraru said:


> i havent touched that game in a year. but i remember my favorite tsum that i use alot for the best score is maleficent.



Start playing again! There's a new finding dory event soon c:


----------



## Silversea (Aug 3, 2017)

So how do coins work? Can you get coins from 3 matches or only 4 plus? Do you get more coins if you keep the combo going longer?

I was waiting for long combos until using Lady. Turns out if I just keep using her and matching 3s and 4s and small combos all the time, I get 600-900 coins instead of 300-500. Waiting for long combos is not worth it, apparently.


----------



## piske (Aug 8, 2017)

I finished the Finding Dory event, yay!


----------



## piske (Aug 9, 2017)

Ohhh, I really want the romance Ariel from the capsule event, she is so adorable! *_* I got a regular Ariel though and she's pretty darn cute too. <3


----------



## Silversea (Aug 10, 2017)

velvete said:


> I finished the Finding Dory event, yay!



Finished? Wow, and I was happy to get to 15/60 haha.


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

I have it, play ever now and then, boring eventually.  I have a few tsums IRL.


----------



## piske (Aug 10, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Finished? Wow, and I was happy to get to 15/60 haha.



Keep going! c: You have until the 24th to finish the challenge!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG YAY I GOT HER! Now I can go back to trying to get Dory!!!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 11, 2017)

velvete said:


> Keep going! c: You have until the 24th to finish the challenge!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I've looked at the later cards and I won't finish it (things like 3 mil score are not possible for me), and I think one of the initial ones (clear tsum with this starting letter) was out of my power.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm on 30 on the card, I got Mike Wazowski from the premium ticket I got, which is kind of sad cause I really wanted to get one of the Finding Nemo/Dory things, especially Crush cause I love turts! But I do think Mike is adorable so there's that. Just trying to clear some more cards, I don't think I'll finish but I can at least try to get further, I'm not giving up!


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm on 30 on the card, I got Mike Wazowski from the premium ticket I got, which is kind of sad cause I really wanted to get one of the Finding Nemo/Dory things, especially Crush cause I love turts! But I do think Mike is adorable so there's that. Just trying to clear some more cards, I don't think I'll finish but I can at least try to get further, I'm not giving up!



Yeah! Don't give-up, you're halfway there! c: I really want Dory, but I keep getting other ones too :<


----------



## Silversea (Aug 12, 2017)

I also got mike from the premium ticket. Concidence?


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I also got mike from the premium ticket. Concidence?



Whoa!!! Seriously though, pretty dang coincidental! :O


----------



## Silversea (Aug 12, 2017)

So where do you get skill tickets from? All I hear is that they are "easy to get", but that's wildly unhelpful.


----------



## piske (Aug 12, 2017)

Silversea said:


> So where do you get skill tickets from? All I hear is that they are "easy to get", but that's wildly unhelpful.



They are NOT easy to get! I got 2 from this event, but other times it was the final prize of an event. Or you have to buy ALL of the capsules from a capsule event and the last capsule is a Skill Ticket. Those are the only ways that I've obtained them. Hope that was a little bit more helpful...! :|


----------



## Silversea (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh boy. It looks like there is no way around slow grinding at the early part of the game then 

I did get tropical party winking stitch from the capsule though and he is quite decent.


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Oh boy. It looks like there is no way around slow grinding at the early part of the game then
> 
> I did get tropical party winking stitch from the capsule though and he is quite decent.



Yeah :< I lucked out that my first event was the Parade and I got Parade Mickey like, 5 times and he's the best for grinding for coins. I get anywhere from 900 on the low end to 1200-1400 on the high end.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 13, 2017)

yeah I just got a skill ticket from this event, and you can get them in capsules, but honestly not really worth it, I constantly skill up my darn happiness ones, but still need three of the tsums from it, it keeps leveling up the same crappy ones I hardly use and it bothers me a lot!


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> yeah I just got a skill ticket from this event, and you can get them in capsules, but honestly not really worth it, I constantly skill up my darn happiness ones, but still need three of the tsums from it, it keeps leveling up the same crappy ones I hardly use and it bothers me a lot!



Aww, boo that sucks :< my Parade Mickey is pretty high now the Skill Tickets essentially do nothing... ;_;


----------



## Silversea (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a tutorial on LINE? I can't work out any of it. It has too many buttons and too little explanation.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh damn, Hawaiian Stitch was most definitely worth it. 1 mil score and 1000 coins without using any items. Yes please. 

let's hope that was not a one-off.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

I am bummed I didn't get Hawaiian Stitch, that's who I was hoping for when I bought the capsule today, I got flounder and he's really cute but effectively does nothing as of now. Should have just went for a premium... =[ It took me a minute to find out who actually had a mouth for the event, but thankfully Olaf finally served a purpose.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2017)

I may or may not have spent $20 of real money so I could clear the capsule thing. No regrets. I needed a head start if I'm going to be playing this game regularly.

I'm now ranging 800-1300 coins and 900k - 1.2 mil score per game, that's more than double what I was at before.


----------



## piske (Aug 14, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I may or may not have spent $20 of real money so I could clear the capsule thing. No regrets. I needed a head start if I'm going to be playing this game regularly.
> 
> I'm now ranging 800-1300 coins and 900k - 1.2 mil score per game, that's more than double what I was at before.



Hehe no judgment! I've spent 8-9 dollars on it. c: that's awesome for coins, congrats! Also, if u wanna be friends PM me!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2017)

One thing still beyond me though is reaching 3 mil for the card. Hmm... I can surpass 2 mil with all items, but that's still 1 mil left to go.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I may or may not have spent $20 of real money so I could clear the capsule thing. No regrets. I needed a head start if I'm going to be playing this game regularly.
> 
> I'm now ranging 800-1300 coins and 900k - 1.2 mil score per game, that's more than double what I was at before.



I literally as soon as I saw there are Moana Tsums just spent money to get her, I got 2 Maui(so hes already skilled up) and an Aurora before getting Moana but it was SOOOO worth it, and it's neat that Maui has the same effect as Genie. I am way too obsessed with Moana I swear. I am WEAK. 

ALSO Moana's skill kicks butt holy cow! Perfect for all the skill bubbles I need for this card. And the animation for her skill is gorgeous.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2017)

I was resisting it but I thought Maui sounded interesting, so I used my first premium ticket from the event for fun and...







well that was lucky  now I might have to use the second one.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I was resisting it but I thought Maui sounded interesting, so I used my first premium ticket from the event for fun and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should try for Moana! She really kicks butt! She makes like 1-4 skill bubbles each time you use her skill and clears a nice patch of Tsums!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 14, 2017)

No Moana, just Sebastian, Cinderella, Lumiere, and Pinocchio. Welp, coin grinding time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 14, 2017)

Also what on Line do you need help with Silversea?


----------



## Silversea (Aug 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also what on Line do you need help with Silversea?



I worked out how to add people. And accept people. That's really all you need to know for tsum right?

Although there is the "invite friends" from Line to the app for those prizes, which sounds complicated.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 15, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I worked out how to add people. And accept people. That's really all you need to know for tsum right?
> 
> Although there is the "invite friends" from Line to the app for those prizes, which sounds complicated.



Oh that's good, if you want you can add me there too. That's really all I know, and I know the general chat stuff. XD I don't know the invite from line, it's probably for friends on line who don't play, so you get prizes for getting them to start playing or something?


----------



## Silversea (Aug 15, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh that's good, if you want you can add me there too. That's really all I know, and I know the general chat stuff. XD I don't know the invite from line, it's probably for friends on line who don't play, so you get prizes for getting them to start playing or something?



You get free tickets and the Alien from Toy Story.


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2017)

Yay, I got Moana! Her skill animation is so cool. I want Maui and Dory too...! c:


----------



## Silversea (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm starting to see tsums when I close my eyes. Guess it is too late to turn back now.


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I'm starting to see tsums when I close my eyes. Guess it is too late to turn back now.



Welcome to the dark side! XD


----------



## Silversea (Aug 15, 2017)

After about 20 expensive runs I finally nailed the 3 mil objective. Lots of 2-2.8 mil runs in there  RIP coins.


----------



## piske (Aug 15, 2017)

Silversea said:


> After about 20 expensive runs I finally nailed the 3 mil objective. Lots of 2-2.8 mil runs in there  RIP coins.



But you did it! Congrats!


----------



## piske (Aug 16, 2017)

Seriously, Premium box RNG hates me... I keep getting Anna wtf I don't want her!!! >:|


----------



## piske (Aug 17, 2017)

lol I like totally give up trying to get Dory and Maui >.>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 18, 2017)

Trying to get Dory and i've gotten Maui 3 times now... like seriously... glad he's skilled up but that's a waste of a ticket. On my last thing for the event, the 3mil score, and got up to 2.9 mill... but didn't have the 5 gems for the last tid bit i needed... RIP but I leveled up so hopefully today I'll get it and get my first ever pin for completing an event!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi!
Just reciently got back into this game and would like some active players! so does anyone want to add me?
I will try and send hearts a lot/as much as i can! 

My Line ID is winters_ghost

Thanks!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 18, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Hi!
> Just reciently got back into this game and would like some active players! so does anyone want to add me?
> I will try and send hearts a lot/as much as i can!
> 
> ...



Hmm, it's not showing you, if you search for KaydeeKrunk i should come up if you want to add me


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Trying to get Dory and i've gotten Maui 3 times now... like seriously... glad he's skilled up but that's a waste of a ticket. On my last thing for the event, the 3mil score, and got up to 2.9 mill... but didn't have the 5 gems for the last tid bit i needed... RIP but I leveled up so hopefully today I'll get it and get my first ever pin for completing an event!



OMG YAY YOU CAN DO IT! 

Welp, Lucky Time is over now for Moana and Maui, I never got Maui... ;_; Here's hoping I at least get Dory!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Aug 18, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hmm, it's not showing you, if you search for KaydeeKrunk i should come up if you want to add me



hey!
just sent you a request so hopefully thats worked.


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2017)

All right! I lucked out and got Maui :> now I hope that I can get Dory before the event is over!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

Good job getting Maui! I got SO close again, got up to 2.9M AGAIN. =[[[[ Hopefully if I level Maui up a bit more it will get me there cause I'm SO CLOSE I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT!


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Good job getting Maui! I got SO close again, got up to 2.9M AGAIN. =[[[[ Hopefully if I level Maui up a bit more it will get me there cause I'm SO CLOSE I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT!



AHHH SO CLOSE! GO, GO, GO!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

velvete said:


> AHHH SO CLOSE! GO, GO, GO!



I know T_T I hope today while keeping myself up for the fair announcements I'll get there.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 20, 2017)

Ahhhhh! I finally finished it. Leveled up to 30 and used the rubies I got for the last 10 sec push and got to 3.6 million! So I got my first pin and I'm so happy! Too bad for the ticket I got for leveling to 30 was Bambi again.  Doubt I'll get any of the Dory crew so I'm working on my bingo again.


----------



## piske (Aug 22, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Ahhhhh! I finally finished it. Leveled up to 30 and used the rubies I got for the last 10 sec push and got to 3.6 million! So I got my first pin and I'm so happy! Too bad for the ticket I got for leveling to 30 was Bambi again.  Doubt I'll get any of the Dory crew so I'm working on my bingo again.



OMG YAY U DID IT! CONGRATS! 

I finally got Dory, I was gonna cry if I didn't get her lol.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 22, 2017)

My favorite Tsum to use is Conductor Mickey!


Spoiler:


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

umeiko said:


> My favorite Tsum to use is Conductor Mickey!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That one is so cute! Must have been before I started playing... ;_; I wonder what the next event will be?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2017)

Had to quit my last card that was to get exactly 256 Coins and now this new card I am working on has TWO get 350 coins... WHY IS THIS A THING ITS SO HARD!


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Had to quit my last card that was to get exactly 256 Coins and now this new card I am working on has TWO get 350 coins... WHY IS THIS A THING ITS SO HARD!



Ikr? I gave-up a long time ago on those lol ; v ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

velvete said:


> Ikr? I gave-up a long time ago on those lol ; v ;



I literally got SO close! I was at 320, hit a few more Tsums and then IT ACTIVATED THE SPECIAL MOVE! -_- So sad, so close! I'm trying to get it with Moana or Maui since they cover the Brown and Black for the card which is perfect, so if I do ever get it I can get both at once.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

I am so freaking mad! Gotta keep trying... Too close to quit!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2017)

Ahhhhh! I just did it holy crap! Finally. Now I just have to earn some XP with Mike for the last space. That took forever!!!


----------



## Mash (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm going to be giving this game a second try tonight...  Hopefully I like it this time, because I collect the Tsums Tsums in real life.


----------



## piske (Aug 29, 2017)

I had a bunch of Tsums that I never unlocked to let continue to level up so I am trying to grind for coins now to do that; I'm gonna need a lot lol...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2017)

velvete said:


> I had a bunch of Tsums that I never unlocked to let continue to level up so I am trying to grind for coins now to do that; I'm gonna need a lot lol...


I'm slowly leveling the ones that are most useful to me. And I'm working on a new card. Went back and got that 256coin card finished now working on the Oswald one. Too bad I don't have a Zero or Pascal to for one of the missions... But I'll do all the other things and work on leveling some of my newer Tsums.


----------



## piske (Aug 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm slowly leveling the ones that are most useful to me. And I'm working on a new card. Went back and got that 256coin card finished now working on the Oswald one. Too bad I don't have a Zero or Pascal to for one of the missions... But I'll do all the other things and work on leveling some of my newer Tsums.



Congrats on getting the 256 one! That's awesome! Yeah, I was only leveling my Parade Mickey for a really long time, but I figured what's the harm in leveling the other ones I guess...! I'm assuming the next event is Frozen related since the update changed the icon,


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 30, 2017)

velvete said:


> Congrats on getting the 256 one! That's awesome! Yeah, I was only leveling my Parade Mickey for a really long time, but I figured what's the harm in leveling the other ones I guess...! I'm assuming the next event is Frozen related since the update changed the icon,



Uhg yeah.. I saw that too. Not a Frozen fan.


----------



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Uhg yeah.. I saw that too. Not a Frozen fan.



ME NEITHER! D: I feel like I'm the only one sometimes... besides, there are already two variations on them in Tsum anyway!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

Mash said:


> I'm going to be giving this game a second try tonight...  Hopefully I like it this time, because I collect the Tsums Tsums in real life.



I also collect Tsums IRL! I have a lot of the little plastic ones, I got two of the Advent Calendar last year for Christmas sadly most of them were the same. Then I've gotten lots of the mystery packs, and a few sets like the Nightmare Before Christmas Sally and Jack set. I've only just started with the mini plush and got a Maleficent dragon and Heimlich the caterpillar for my birthday and they're super cute!


----------



## Coach (Sep 1, 2017)

I should really get back into this game! I also happen to collect the plush tsums, I got myself Si and Am from Lady and the Tramp just a few days ago! I can't remember what level I was at though, but I definitely recall using BB Pooh as my main tsum!


----------



## piske (Sep 1, 2017)

Coach said:


> I should really get back into this game! I also happen to collect the plush tsums, I got myself Si and Am from Lady and the Tramp just a few days ago! I can't remember what level I was at though, but I definitely recall using BB Pooh as my main tsum!



It's a good time, a new event is starting soon c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2017)

If any of yall re-joining the game want a friend feel free to add me on LINE. Same name there as I have here.


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If any of yall re-joining the game want a friend feel free to add me on LINE. Same name there as I have here.



Me too, PM me! c:


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

Woo hoo, hit level 70! c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2017)

I got Pete a while back but never realized how good his skill is... I feel like I underestimate a lot of tsums


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got Pete a while back but never realized how good his skill is... I feel like I underestimate a lot of tsums



I know, i use Parade Mickey so much that I forget other Tsums exist. Scar is really good, Beast is good but it takes too dang long to activate him. parade Tinkerbell, Ursula and Surprise Elsa are probably my next go-tos after Parade Mickey.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

velvete said:


> I know, i use Parade Mickey so much that I forget other Tsums exist. Scar is really good, Beast is good but it takes too dang long to activate him. parade Tinkerbell, Ursula and Surprise Elsa are probably my next go-tos after Parade Mickey.



So jealous of your Ursula! I basically just switch my tsums around according to missions, currently trying to level up Pete so I can get the 900 coins for a card 7 mission.


----------



## piske (Sep 5, 2017)

YES, THE EVENT FINALLY STARTED


----------



## piske (Sep 7, 2017)

I made a new LINE ID, PM me if you wanna be friends


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Man, I killed the event so far so now I'm stuck waiting for other cards to open. -_- Gunna try to do some leveling while I wait I guess. Got the little Anna with my premium ticket so far, and with the coins I saved up I got an Elsa tsum... Woo... really wish I would have gotten something else. Mostly I am just stoked for the future Halloween event because I am going to want every Tsum they put out.


----------



## piske (Sep 8, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Man, I killed the event so far so now I'm stuck waiting for other cards to open. -_- Gunna try to do some leveling while I wait I guess. Got the little Anna with my premium ticket so far, and with the coins I saved up I got an Elsa tsum... Woo... really wish I would have gotten something else. Mostly I am just stoked for the future Halloween event because I am going to want every Tsum they put out.



I'm stuck on card 4 because I don't have a Frozen Tsum! D: I have opened 4 premium boxes and they've all been non-Frozen, rip my chances at finishing this event!

I am excited for all of the seasonal events too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope you get one soon! I wouldn't have gotten past it if I hadn't gotten normal Anna from a past box. AND OMG I HATE THE MARSHMALLOWS SO BAD


----------



## piske (Sep 14, 2017)

I think I spent 100k coins trying to get a Minnie Tsum to finish the first bingo card... and then, I didn't even get her... ;3; rip


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 15, 2017)

bunstelle said:


> I think I spent 100k coins trying to get a Minnie Tsum to finish the first bingo card... and then, I didn't even get her... ;3; rip



My boyfriend is stuck because he doesn't have a sweetie skill yet either. =[ I got him hooked now which is good because more lives for me, but bad because now he's addicted to ANOTHER game. XD I am on like, card 10? I'd have to check but I'm stuck on one where you have to clear 590+ tsums... like that's a heck of a lot, trying with Pinocchio and Maui who is my best Tsum, highest leveled and skilled with no luck, even tried using some power ups, so I am going to try to save enough to buy MORE power ups, I'm sad I wasted the coins for a premium box last night cause I got Max, but I really wanted to try to get a Kingdom hearts Tsum(mostly to rub in my boyfriend's face)


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2017)

My focus has been saving up so I have enough coins for the capsule releases. I don't have the tsums to clear bingo card 1 either and I don't feel entirely motivated to prioritize it, so coin farming is my goal right now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2017)

On the last part of card 9 now. FINALLY got past that freaking million tsum mission, took a ton of power ups. =[ So now I am broke AGAIN. Darn cards.


----------



## piske (Sep 17, 2017)

This game is so much harder now that I've started over lol...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 17, 2017)

bunstelle said:


> This game is so much harder now that I've started over lol...



Yep  It's a hard grind early on.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 18, 2017)

bunstelle said:


> This game is so much harder now that I've started over lol...



You're still progressing way faster than I did!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol well there goes all my coins. There was a card requiring use of a Frozen tsum and guess what I don't have.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 24, 2017)

Stuck on a mission where you need at least 3 time bubbles in one game to get a flower. Of course every bubble tsum I use wont put out more than one... =[ JERK TSUMS!

Also on the RL tsum front I just bought Kermit and Miss Piggy tsums and I really hope they put them in the game now! (if they haven't already, cause I sure don't have any...)


----------



## Silversea (Sep 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Stuck on a mission where you need at least 3 time bubbles in one game to get a flower. Of course every bubble tsum I use wont put out more than one... =[ JERK TSUMS!
> 
> Also on the RL tsum front I just bought Kermit and Miss Piggy tsums and I really hope they put them in the game now! (if they haven't already, cause I sure don't have any...)



I was only able to complete the time bubble challenges because of Angel. Icon chains of 9, 10 and 11 seem to make them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 29, 2017)

Back to my normal bingo cards, stuck on getting those exact coin amounts. I HATE THEM SO MUCH!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2017)

I got enough for a box and got baymax, which is nice to help me finish the stupid "clear a ton of big tsums with a letter b tsum" so finally I'll be able to get that cleared. but I'm salty about not getting one of the Final Fantasy tsums...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2017)

Stoked! Can't wait for the Halloween event. I already got Hook! What freaking luck! He's really awesome and the animation for his skill is great


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2017)

Trying to work on Jafar's door first, about halfway there, beat him once so far, almost to the second battle. It's thankfully not that hard so far, but I guess I'll see how the second half of the missions are when I get there...


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2017)

I blew my 300k savings on Jafar and (considering I had no main coin farmer) my luck paid off a bit too well.

In those 10 boxes, Jafar (on 10th one!), Jasmine, Little Oyster, Beast, Captain Hook, Simba, something Elsa, and other stuff I had (Pete and 2 others).

It is going to take a LONG time to get any of these anywhere because of skill ticket scarcity, but it helps.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 13, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I blew my 300k savings on Jafar and (considering I had no main coin farmer) my luck paid off a bit too well.
> 
> In those 10 boxes, Jafar (on 10th one!), Jasmine, Little Oyster, Beast, Captain Hook, Simba, something Elsa, and other stuff I had (Pete and 2 others).
> 
> It is going to take a LONG time to get any of these anywhere because of skill ticket scarcity, but it helps.



Nice! Good job! I ironically got Captain Hook on the first release before the event started, so I used him for a lot of the missions. I beat all three villains and have finished the Cruella door 100%, now I just am working towards finishing the other two for that PIN! Also to get the other skill ticket and premium ticket. Glad my goofy is all leveled now. I really want that Minnie with the cat ears, but I have no idea when they're releasing them!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2017)

This is my first gold pin. The 160 combo and 35 chain were the most challenging.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

I got the silver pin, and slowly hacking away at finishing the rest of the spaces. 35 chain only took me two tries which i was surprised by! 160 chain does sound challenging, every time I'm on a dang chain one I go to make a match and it wont select the right tsum and i get SO frustrated, it usually happens when I'm like with 5 of the goal too, so it goes back to one and I feel like throwing my phone. XD


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2017)

I think I used Cinderella for that. You can get a good 8-10 combos per skill activation at SL1, if you are fast. I finished with 180.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 21, 2017)

I got through it, now I'm on my very last mission, the 5mil one... using Hook and I keep getting pretty close, with his bonus I've been getting like 4mil just need a bit more so I am trying to level him a bit before trying again with all the powerups.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2017)

Turns out Donald is WAY better for combos. I got 170 without any items used.

I think I got lucky with the 5 mil. I only hit 3.9 mil but it gave a 1.5 mil bonus (for using Jafar) which just cleared it.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 22, 2017)

Silversea said:


> Turns out Donald is WAY better for combos. I got 170 without any items used.
> 
> I think I got lucky with the 5 mil. I only hit 3.9 mil but it gave a 1.5 mil bonus (for using Jafar) which just cleared it.



Nice! Yeah I still keep getting close... I just want to finish before the end of the event, I've never gotten 100% and I want that gold pin!


----------

